# Breckenridge Terrain Park?



## Guest (Apr 23, 2009)

So im going to breckenridge next year and i was wondering if they have a good terrain park mostly i just like rails and boxes do they have alot of jibbing features?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

You're asking about next season when they just closed for the year? A lot can change from now to then.


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

I just got back from the future, the shit's sick bra!, trust me!.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Was your flux capacitator fluxing?


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

That shit started acting up so I got help from the doc, something to do with a clocktower and lightning.. I dunno I wasn't really paying attention, I was still stoked about that Breckenridge TERRAIN PARK!.


PS: Back to the future is the greatest, a classic


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2009)

ya i know terrain parks change a lot in a year but usually they have the same rails and boxes just set up differently, and all i wanted to know was if they had a lot of rails and boxes in the past, because usually if a terrain park is good one year its gonna be good the next year.


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

Yeah I learned this year that it's not true, I bought a pass to a mountain I don't normally go to that often cause their park last year was pretty sick. But this year the park was a big joke. So it's not always true that they'll follow up another season of solid park features.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

technine42 said:


> So im going to breckenridge next year and i was wondering if they have a good terrain park mostly i just like rails and boxes do they have alot of jibbing features?


Breck's got a good park, but I don't know about the hardware. I know they have some HUGE kicking features and a killer pipe. From what I recall, they have some boxes and rails, but that's not my gig so I didn't take it all in.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

technine42 said:


> ya i know terrain parks change a lot in a year but usually they have the same rails and boxes just set up differently, and all i wanted to know was if they had a lot of rails and boxes in the past, because usually if a terrain park is good one year its gonna be good the next year.


Do you live under a rock? Go look at what resorts consistently are pictured in Magazines, which ones get awarded for being the best, which one every pro lives at. Might shock you but Summit County as a whole is home to 3 of the best parks in the world.


----------



## Kapn.K (Jan 8, 2009)

I went Jan. '08. Fantastic parks with lots of rails and all kinds of boxes. I found ones on some pretty untraveled runs. They weren't at the map's terrain parks. I thought they had possibly had a little competition/show or maybe just the employees had stuck them out there. The place has money. I'm sure it gets better every year.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Do you live under a rock? Go look at what resorts consistently are pictured in Magazines, which ones get awarded for being the best, which one every pro lives at. Might shock you but Summit County as a whole is home to 3 of the best parks in the world.


No i dont live under a fucking rock. I justex started snowboarding this year so i dont know which resorts have good terrain parks. And ive never picked up a snowboarding magazine in my life.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Well you attempt to fit the image of snowboard punk fairly well.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Well you attempt to fit the image of snowboard punk fairly well.


What are you talking about, it just pisses me off when you stupid shit about me when you dont know anything about me. So i guess id rather be a punk than a bitch and not say anything back


----------

